# funniest youtube video EVER!!!!



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

That was good!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

LOL that was awsome!:rofl:


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

LMAO I spit out my cereal LOL


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

HAHA!! OMG That was greatness!!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I have lost count how many times I have watched this!!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

hahahahe lol


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> I have lost count how many times I have watched this!!


hahahaha ya i think i almost had a heart attack after LOL


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

OldFortKennels said:


> I have lost count how many times I have watched this!!


lol i gotta 2nd that!


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh shiz, LMAOOO.


----------



## StaffyMama (Apr 13, 2009)

LMAO, Right in time for halloween! Good find!


----------

